# lost the 8



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, I lost the 8 of my 1988 824 powershift tonight. I had just finished replacing the input bearing in the transmission and with about 12" of light fluffy snow, decided to enlist my son to help me throw it back together. Everything went fine, only missed the spring for the shift part of powershift, figured I would put it back this weekend when the temps went up. Got it fired up and running pretty good until it died, got it started again with little trouble when it just sort of went "clink" and shut down my guess the piston is nicely welded to the cylinder. Guess it's time to start looking for a new "8".


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> Well, I lost the 8 of my 1988 824 powershift tonight. I had just finished replacing the input bearing in the transmission and with about 12" of light fluffy snow, decided to enlist my son to help me throw it back together. Everything went fine, only missed the spring for the shift part of powershift, figured I would put it back this weekend when the temps went up. Got it fired up and running pretty good until it died, got it started again with little trouble when it just sort of went "clink" and shut down my guess the piston is nicely welded to the cylinder. Guess it's time to start looking for a new "8".


* Did you forget to check zee oil in it?????????? BROTHER FIBERSPORT.*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Re-power to save the beast?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

dito! find a new to you running hsk80 for a toro.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, there was oil in it. It was originally owned by a lawn care service, I think it was just its time. Having a tough time deciding what direction to go - repower or replace. Is Tecumseh still around? Thought they went under. I like my electric start which will come in handy in my later years, Predator engines don't have it in the 8 hp model.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

^ No Tecumseh anymore.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

fibersport said:


> Yes, there was oil in it. It was originally owned by a lawn care service, I think it was just its time. Having a tough time deciding what direction to go - repower or replace. Is Tecumseh still around? Thought they went under. I like my electric start which will come in handy in my later years, Predator engines don't have it in the 8 hp model.


 

Tecumseh went out in 2008 but sold the rights to make their parts to another company. The parts are available, many come out of Brazil, Mexico, and China. My dealer can get anything I need, as well as using aftermarket parts.


I've rebuilt a few Dual-Shaft engines for those that love their Ariens Sno-Thro's.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Not to mention junk Tecumseh engines are everywhere, and cheap..
You can find them non-running, fine for parts, for $25 with a bit of craigslist searching, often with a bonus snowblower still attached.

Scot


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

No rule that says you got to put a Tecumseh on it, but used ones are plentiful. You could also put a new engine on it from one of the major suppliers of engines.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Are you sure its the piston or rod? I would ck the flywheel on both sides to see if something found its way to a magnet.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The connecting rod could have seized on the crank journal. If not so bad the crank can be cleaned up and reused. Con rods are available.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

scrappy said:


> The connecting rod could have seized on the crank journal. If not so bad the crank can be cleaned up and reused. Con rods are available.


only aftermarket though. i tried to get one a few years ago and their nla


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say go for a new engine. even if you did fix it the new engines are better. i can pretty much do my entire neighborhood on less than a tank of fuel. could never do that with a flat head. i am even considering replacing the flat head on my yard pro with a 250CC engine off another machine just to make it better on fuel.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dont assume its dead.
does pull rope turn motor? at least take her apart, not hard todo w/basic hand tools


----------

